# Επανάληψη του εμπρόθετου άρθρου στον, στην κλπ. στην ίδια πρόταση.



## unique (Mar 31, 2013)

Υπάρχει κάποιος κανόνας βάσει του οποίου απαλείφεται το «σ» κατά την επανάληψη του εμπρόθετου άρθρου στην ίδια πρόταση;
Για παράδειγμα: "Ο επιθετικός προσδιορισμός βρίσκεται στην ίδια πτώση, στο ίδιο γένος και *τον* ίδιο αριθμό με το ουσιαστικό που προσδιορίζει".


----------



## nickel (Mar 31, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Δεν θυμάμαι να έχω διαβάσει κανόνα, αλλά κάποιες απόψεις άλλων που πρέπει να έχω διαβάσει, ούτε πού ήταν θυμάμαι ούτε τι λέγανε.

Αν σκεφτούμε και άλλες εμπρόθετες εκφράσεις (π.χ. «με το νι και με το σίγμα»), ίσως το συμπέρασμα στο οποίο θα μπορούσαμε να καταλήξουμε είναι ότι η επανάληψη της πρόθεσης είναι καλό να γίνεται (α) για έμφαση ή (β) σε περίπτωση που η μη επανάληψή της ενδέχεται να δημιουργήσει σύγχυση.

Ας πάρουμε το τσορτσιλικό *We shall fight on the beaches* (μετάφραση από εδώ):

«θα πολεμήσουμε στις παραλίες, θα πολεμήσουμε στους διαδρόμους προσγείωσης (sic), θα πολεμήσουμε στα χωράφια και στους δρόμους, θα πολεμήσουμε στους λόφους»

Πρώτη απλοποίηση:
«θα πολεμήσουμε στις παραλίες, στους διαδρόμους προσγείωσης, στα χωράφια και στους δρόμους, στους λόφους»

Δεύτερη απλοποίηση:
«θα πολεμήσουμε στις παραλίες, τους διαδρόμους προσγείωσης, τα χωράφια και τους δρόμους, τους λόφους»

Δυστυχώς, δεν χάνεται μόνο η έμφαση. Δίνεται ταυτόχρονα η εντύπωση ότι, περίπου σαν άλλος Δον Κιχώτης, θα πολεμήσει τους... λόφους.


----------



## Otis (Mar 31, 2013)

Και τα δύο ακούγονται και γράφονται επί δεκαετίες χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα αλλά η παράλειψη μού φαίνεται λίγο πιο κομψή. Είναι θέμα στυλ το συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα.

Αν αποφασίσω να είναι μόνο το πρώτο εμπρόθετο, η κατάσταση γίνεται όλο και πιο επικίνδυνη όσο απομακρύνομαι από αυτό. Ο Δον Κιχώτης του Nickel είναι ένα καλό παράδειγμα.

Απ΄ότι θυμάμαι ο Μπαμπινιώτης προτείνει όλα να μένουν εμπρόθετα. Αν υπάρχει και η παραμικρή πιθανότητα να πάει κάτι στραβά, προτιμά να μην το αφήσει στο χέρι μας.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 31, 2013)

Βάλε, μπρε, και τον λίνκο! http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?390 :)


>>> Προς τα πεδία προσγείωσης >>> http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?390


----------



## unique (Apr 2, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά!


----------



## nickel (Dec 7, 2013)

Παρόμοιο είναι το ερώτημα: επαναλαμβάνεται η πρόθεση όταν έχουμε επεξήγηση; 

Ποιο είναι καλύτερο;
(α) Πήγαμε πάλι στο γνωστό μέρος, στην ταβέρνα του Διαγόρα.
(β) Πήγαμε πάλι στο γνωστό μέρος, την ταβέρνα του Διαγόρα.

Η στίξη στον γραπτό λόγο μπορεί να είναι άνω-κάτω τελεία ή παύλα:
(α) Πήγαμε πάλι στο γνωστό μέρος: στην ταβέρνα του Διαγόρα.
(β) Πήγαμε πάλι στο γνωστό μέρος — την ταβέρνα του Διαγόρα.

Υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που η πρόθεση είναι απαραίτητη στην επεξήγηση, π.χ. όταν δεν έχει προηγηθεί πρόθεση.
Θα σας συναντήσουμε εκεί, στην ταβέρνα του Διαγόρα.

Όμως εδώ δεν έχω ιδιαίτερη προτίμηση:
Φέτος όλοι οι δρόμοι οδηγούν στο Παρίσι, στην πόλη του φωτός.
Φέτος όλοι οι δρόμοι οδηγούν στο Παρίσι, την πόλη του φωτός.

Ποια νομίζετε ότι είναι η προτίμηση του διαδικτύου, με κριτήριο τις γκουγκλιές:



Spoiler



"στο Παρίσι, στην πόλη" 50 γκουγκλιές
"στο Παρίσι, την πόλη" 41.600 γκουγκλιές


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 7, 2013)

Είναι, επομένως, ασφαλές να πούμε ότι δεν υπάρχει κανόνας αλλά η χρήση επαφίεται στο γλωσσικό κριτήριο της καθεμίας και του καθενός μας;


----------



## Zazula (Dec 7, 2013)

@nickel (#6):
Σαφώς προτιμώ το (α). Κι εκεί που βάζεις την παύλα, πάλι «στην» θα έβαζα μετά.
Και θεωρώ ότι διάλεξες λάθος παράδειγμα για να κάνεις τη σύγκριση, διότι λέει πρώτα πού πήγαμε και κατόπιν δίνει την επεξήγηση. Κανονικά θα 'πρεπε να κοίταγες π.χ. κάτι σε "στον αγαπημένο μας προορισμό, σ/το Παρίσι."


----------



## nickel (Dec 7, 2013)

Μα θέλω να δούμε κι άλλα παραδείγματα. Στο μυαλό μου έχω το γενικό ζήτημα της επεξήγησης και μοναδική προτεραιότητα προς το παρόν είναι να μη δημιουργείται πιθανότητα παρερμηνείας, να μην υπάρχει αμφισημία.

Στο δικό σου παράδειγμα, Ζαζ:
...στον αγαπημένο μας προορισμό, το Παρίσι.
...στον αγαπημένο μας προορισμό, στο Παρίσι.
μάλλον θα προτιμήσω το πρώτο. Το δεύτερο _ακούγεται_, αν δεν γίνει σωστά η παύση, σαν «στον αγαπημένο μας προορισμό στο Παρίσι».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 7, 2013)

Αν θέλουμε να είμαστε σχολαστικοί, στο #6, εγώ προτιμώ το (β) επειδή δεν αφήνει ούτε χιλιοστό παρερμηνείας, ότι δηλαδή το γνωστό μέρος μπορεί να μην είναι η ταβέρνα αλλά κάπου εκεί κοντά στην ταβέρνα (όπως θα μπορούσε κανείς να ερμηνεύσει, τραβηγμένα, το α).


----------



## Zazula (Dec 7, 2013)

Εμένα πάντως στα παραδείγματα του #6 αποκλείεται να μ' ακούσετε να λέω τα (β). Αν μου είχε ανατεθεί το να διορθώσω κάποιο κείμενο που τα περιείχε, θα έβαζα το σίγμα — αλλά θα το θεωρούσα απλώς προτιμησιακό ζήτημα.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 7, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Εμένα πάντως στα παραδείγματα του #6 αποκλείεται να μ' ακούσετε να λέω τα (β). Αν μου είχε ανατεθεί το να διορθώσω κάποιο κείμενο που τα περιείχε, θα έβαζα το σίγμα — αλλά θα το θεωρούσα απλώς προτιμησιακό ζήτημα.


Να συμπεράνω ότι δεν θα το χαρακτήριζες "σοβαρό γραμματικό λάθος", ε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 7, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Εμένα πάντως στα παραδείγματα του #6 αποκλείεται να μ' ακούσετε να λέω τα (β). Αν μου είχε ανατεθεί το να διορθώσω κάποιο κείμενο που τα περιείχε, θα έβαζα το σίγμα — αλλά θα το θεωρούσα απλώς προτιμησιακό ζήτημα.


Ε, εννοείται. Η διαφορά μού φαίνεται συγκρίσιμη με τον διάλογο για το φύλο των αγγέλων...


----------



## nickel (Dec 7, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> συγκρίσιμη με τον διάλογο για το φύλο των αγγέλων...


Που επίσης, όπως γνωρίζουμε από το Χόλιγουντ, μπορεί να είναι και αγόρια και κορίτσια.


ΥΓ. Either... or..., εντάξει; Όχι ταυτόχρονα και τα δύο. Ή μήπως...


----------



## Zazula (Dec 7, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Να συμπεράνω ότι δεν θα το χαρακτήριζες "σοβαρό γραμματικό λάθος", ε;


Μα, οι προτιμησιακές επιλογές —εξ ορισμού— _δεν _είναι λάθη.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 7, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Μα, οι προτιμησιακές επιλογές —εξ ορισμού— _δεν _είναι λάθη.


Το ξέρω. Το γράφω για να το διαβάζουν κι άλλοι. :)


----------



## nickel (Dec 7, 2013)

Σε συνέχεια των #8 και #9, μια και έβαλα την Πόλη του Φωτός στα παραδείγματα, ιδού και το αντίστροφο:

"στην πόλη του φωτός, το Παρίσι" 100 γκουγκλιές
"στην πόλη του φωτός, στο Παρίσι" 49 γκουγκλιές


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 7, 2013)

Καλά βολευόντουσαν οι ΑΗΠ με ένα _ες Αθήνας_ (για να μην πω _Αθήναζε_)...


----------



## daeman (Dec 7, 2013)

nickel said:


> Σε συνέχεια των #8 και #9, μια και έβαλα την Πόλη του Φωτός στα παραδείγματα, ιδού και το αντίστροφο:
> 
> "στην πόλη του φωτός, το Παρίσι" 100 γκουγκλιές
> "στην πόλη του φωτός, στο Παρίσι" 49 γκουγκλιές



Σ' αυτή τη σύνταξη, αν μπει το «στο», μπορεί να είναι και αμφίσημο, γιατί μπορεί να διαβαστεί το «στο Παρίσι» σαν υποσύνολο της πόλης του φωτός και όχι σαν επεξήγηση, οπότε κι εγώ θα άφηνα το σκέτο «το Παρίσι» στο δεύτερο σκέλος, υπονοώντας «δηλαδή το Παρίσι». Μην κοιτάτε μόνο αυτό το παράδειγμα, που είναι γνωστό τοις πάσι ότι το Παρίσι λέγεται «πόλη του φωτός» — αφήστε που ακόμα και για το συγκεκριμένο, αυτό το «τοις πάσι» δεν είναι απόλυτο.

Τώρα που το καλοσκέφτομαι, το ίδιο ισχύει και για το παράδειγμα του #9, γιατί και εκεί το «...στον αγαπημένο μας προορισμό, στο Παρίσι» μπορεί να διαβαστεί «...στον αγαπημένο μας προορισμό, [κάπου] στο Παρίσι».


----------



## Zazula (Dec 8, 2013)

Επαναλαμβάνω: Το παράδειγμα με το Παρίσι είναι του Νίκελ για να μετρήσει τις διαδικτυακές προτιμήσεις, και προσωπικά το θεωρώ άκυρο όταν αυτό που θέλουμε να δούμε είναι το τι θα έλεγαν στην πρόταση με την ταβέρνα οι φυσικοί ομιλητές. Και ξαναματαεπαναλαμβάνω: Το (β) στην ταβέρνα του Διαγόρα θα το έκανα (α) άνευ ετέρας. Προσωπικά μιλώντας, πάντα. Και το (β), πάλι στο παράδειγμα με την ταβέρνα του Διαγόρα, μου φαίνεται πολύ αφύσικο. Αλλά πάλι προσωπικά μιλώντας.


----------



## daeman (Dec 8, 2013)

Εμένα μ' άρεσε το «άνευ ετέρας» που γράφεις, είχα χρόνια να το δω έτσι, προφορικό.


----------

